# Edge Blast



## smtcoder17 (Jan 23, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can find the answer to #3 in the January issue (#93)?  It is about Medicare part D dispensing fee & how much less less is Medicaid 's dispensing fee.  I do not see MEDICAID mentioned in the article.


----------



## ajudd (Jan 30, 2008)

the answer is is in the first sentence of the 2nd paragraph.  It says the "Medicare Part D dispsnsing fee at about $2.27 per prescription was about $2 less than the average Medicaid dispensing fee.  OIG suggests these findings to be considered by Congress and CMS when deliberating Medicare Part D reimbursement."

See the article titled OIG reviews prescription reimbursement.


----------



## smtcoder17 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thank you for your help


----------

